# Do you use testosterone cream?



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Any just where do you put it? Mine says to put it on the external genitalia. My girlfriend said hers says to put on her inner thigh. We both are using the same cream. Both have the same doctor. Both use the same pharmacy as it is a special cream that needs to be compounded. Wonder what the difference is. A different doc gave me the testosterone in a petroleum jelly base, it was nasty and I wonder how much your skin absorbs from a petroleum jelly.


----------

